# Your city´s worst district!



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

In Winnipeg, probably North End or Old Kildonan. Southdale and Elmwood are also terrible. Drug dealers, immigrants, homeless, First Nations... all lived there. but these districts are much better than Vancouver's eastside, that's very terrible.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Kuesel, I've seen that website about the Kowloon Walled City. Unfortunately, The Walled City has been demolished and is not a park. But the park is still beautiful


----------



## defi (Jul 30, 2004)

the needle park in zurich was such an unbelievable shithole. people stepped out of the train on the main station and the first thing they could see were incredible amounts of junkies in the heart of the city in one of the most beautiful park spots in the city. And I really love the way the Letten looks today. It has changed to a great place.


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

i find the walled city of kolwoon rather fascinating. i'd like to see more of it.


EDIT: saw the second page of the thread and realized more people felt the way i did about kowloon


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

For London it would probably be Hakney, and for LA, Compton.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

Butcher said:


> For London it would probably be Hakney, and for LA, Compton.


Compton isnt part of LA, its its own city, and even if it was Compton wudnt be the worst, it'd be watts or east LA


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

wjfox2002 said:


> Hackney - a crime infested craphole with gun crime that is statistically worse than Soweto in South Africa. It also has terrible litter and graffiti problems, and one of the worst councils in Britain. I've only been there once and I felt like I was going to be mugged or attacked the whole time I was there.


You have to be joking!!!
For the millionth time: there is no guncrime in London or even in the UK.
there were 79 homicides due to gun-crime in the whole of the UK in the last year.
Germany has 7 times that.Still very,very low.
I used to stay in Hackney for a while.
In my opinion its a nice (apart from some estates) area, maybe not the most beautiful but very lively and friendly.
I never experienced any kind of crime there.
that gun-crime figure might come because all kind of stuff gets counted as gun-crime.even if the police finds somebody who owns a gas-pistol,
(These are totally legal in Germany btw.)or even something that looks like a pistol.
But there are hardly any homicides at all in London.
Its one of the safest capitals in Europe.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

defi said:


> the needle park in zurich was such an unbelievable shithole. people stepped out of the train on the main station and the first thing they could see were incredible amounts of junkies in the heart of the city in one of the most beautiful park spots in the city. And I really love the way the Letten looks today. It has changed to a great place.


Yes.I went to the park next to that lake a few years ago before the police kicked out all those junkies.
It was quite unbelievable what happened there.Junkies everywhere!
Today Frankfurt must be europes drug capital.
I was quite scared when I walked through the Red-Light district in daylight even.
There are junkies literally everywhere.Its quite disturbing.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

What you see was NOT the needle park (Zürichhorn on the lake) - it was not even close to the situation at Platzspitz or Letten! You can't imagine the situation there (and close to the Bundeshaus in Bern). You had literally to step over half dead bodies and been hunted by dozens of dealers and pushers if you by chance stepped into that place. I never saw something similar not even in Hollywood movies. The houses close there protected themselves with barbed wire and the streets were full of excrements, you found dozens of needles in the playgrounds and beggars were just everywhere...

First there was Platzspitz, a park near the Main Station. They closed it down in 91 or 92 - the trees in there were all poisened by the excrements and drug cocktails from the hundreds of junkies that lived there (a lot came only to buy and the bad thing: soft and hard drugs were not devided in the market).

Then came the Letten - one, two kilometers down the river - the situation got even worse and drug addicts, prostitution and crime entered the before safe neighbourhoods. Also that one was closed down 10 years ago. Now junkies can get clean needles on machines like cigarettes everywhere in town and there are also clean places with medics that supervise the situation and give even heroin to the hard addict ones - the project worked out and the situation is much better also for the junkies!









http://www.photowords.com/Needle Park, opening, black.htm
http://www.usdoj.gov/dea/ongoing/zurich.html


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

^
I remember to have read about the junkies in Zürich's streets. It was schocking.


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

In São Paulo I would say the three worst districts are Engenheiro Marsilac, a very poor small neighborhood (like 10.000 inhabitants) with an african HDI. It's a total rural location (which is bizarre considering that São Paulo is a really urban megalopolis). Another crap district is Grajaú - an urban fashionated poor quarter (read: lots of slums) with more than 300.000 inhabitants in the extreme southern region of the city. Talking about Downtown I would say Brás is pure urban degradation with its abandoned buildings nowadays inhabitated by homeless people, very dirty streets and tousands os bolivians working as slaves in several stores owned by other bolivians.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I agree with Marsilac. There are people living under circumstances that you know normally only from the Sahel Zone  Personally I think it's a shame for the city. On one hand they build Cingapuras since the Maluf era for the faveleiros along the highways and close to the center (not to mention the Parque do Gato), but who cares about Marsilac, that no one ever passes volunteerly


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

For Paris I don't know, maybe the cité des 4000 in La Courneuve, a northen suburb


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> What you see was NOT the needle park (Zürichhorn on the lake) - it was not even close to the situation at Platzspitz or Letten! You can't imagine the situation there (and close to the Bundeshaus in Bern). You had literally to step over half dead bodies and been hunted by dozens of dealers and pushers if you by chance stepped into that place. I never saw something similar not even in Hollywood movies. The houses close there protected themselves with barbed wire and the streets were full of excrements, you found dozens of needles in the playgrounds and beggars were just everywhere...
> 
> First there was Platzspitz, a park near the Main Station. They closed it down in 91 or 92 - the trees in there were all poisened by the excrements and drug cocktails from the hundreds of junkies that lived there (a lot came only to buy and the bad thing: soft and hard drugs were not devided in the market).
> 
> ...


let me get this straight.

there are parks where federal authorities give out heroin and provide safe and clean enviroments for junkies to get stoned?

i've never would of thought about that.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Look, as you can see the problem got out of countrol in the 90s and Switzerland had one of the highest (and still has) percentages of AIDS victims in the western world. Heroin was a pest, especially because the prices were extremly low and the quality the worst ever. Many dozens died every year after they got "cleaner" stuff their body was not used to or because they took the same quantaty they were used to. So the government closed down the scenes but had to care about the victims, so there were two programs: One was the construction of "Fixerstübli" where the addicts got medical care and could put the heroin into their veins in a clean environment, the second was a program for heavily addicted that can get clean heroin. But it's very difficult to be accepted in this program. 

Anyway the project worked so well that many other European cities took it over in the meantime. Now heroin is not a big problem anymore since ecstasy and cocain flood the black market. Marihuana is accepted (though not legalized fully yet) because it's taken by 1/6 of the pop and 1/3 had at least once in life contact to it - but this is historically based and another topic. Important was the division of the soft drugs from the hard ones.


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

i do think it's a great method of dealing with drug addicts, you prevent them from stealing money for their habits (the first pro off the top of my head).

i'm just amazed how such a controversial and ironic law (??) could make it to the streets.

there is when you see how developed a country is


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

zurich is for Switzerland very liberal - we also had the first gay marriages in the country many years before the Swiss people voted for it nationwide this year. The drug project has three bases: Education - Prevention - Repression. In the French part they still only use the latter method ... and fail (as many restrictive countries and cities) 

You know the cantons are very independant on laws, taxes etc. So you can smoke a joint in front of the police here - if you do that in Valais you get arrested... (and where they actually smoke more is totally independant of that :lol: )


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*My Cities' worst districts...*

*Panama City: The "El Chorrillo" district is a slum of poverty and crime. This is the area that was hit by "Operation Just Cause" in pursuit of Manuel Noriega.

San Francisco: The "Bayview/Hunter's Point" district is the city's main drug-trafficking-gang-wars-drive-by-shootings area. At least 80% of the city's murders happen here.*


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Shelltown here in San Diego


----------



## Pavlvs (Jan 5, 2005)

Rome is one of the safest capital in Europe.
In all province, murders are circa 1 per 100.000 inh.
And a great part of murderers are not real criminals but madmen or desperate people that, for example, before kill his wife and after commit suicide.
However in Rome there's a lot of "not-violent" crimes.
Car thefts, burglaries, vandalisms, graffiti everywhere and football hooliganism.
Gypsies are famous in Rome like pickpockets in metro/tram/bus.
Slavs for controlling prostitution's market.
But generally there aren't dangerous suburbs in Rome. 
Instead there's a lot of ugly poor quarters built on 70's, with disgusting concrete commieblocks and urban degradation.

TOR BELLA MONACA










IDROSCALO



















CORVIALE


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Is Kowloon Walled City a single complex or seperate buildings?


----------



## Randwicked (Jan 29, 2004)

Sydney has Redfern, including the infamous "Block", but most of Redfern is now becoming gentrified (yuppified).

The Block:


















Most of the other bad suburbs are far out on the west and southwest fringes of the city. Claymore, a public housing estate in Campbelltown, was the worst.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The Kowloon Walled City were all single buildings that were all combined to fit each other. So the structures end up looking like a wall. The buildings itself were very mysterious in a way how they squeeze against each other.

How about this, if you have a bunch of CD and cassette cases, then you stack them one by one without properly arranging them. Then you create more stacks like 8 of them and placed them together, that's what the walled city looks like. It's hard to explain by posting, it's better to show it visually.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

An illustration depicting life and the conditions inside the Kowloon Walled City


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

So it's like a mass of buildings built in no style and no proper planning? 
Each stack is a single building?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

That's right! No planning at all!


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Each stack is a single building?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes, each stack is a single building but they connected it with the other buildings


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

Forza Raalte said:


> Bijlmer, a district full of commieblocks. It would be a great place to live said the Dutch government 40 years ago....


It's bad...but personally, I believe the 19th century building blocks in quarters like 'Oost', 'de Baarsjes', or around the 'Overtoom' or 'Kinkerstraat' are worse. At least the Bijlmer boasts a lot of green, and it has a great transportation network with metro lines, numerous 'crosstown' bus lines and four major highways nearby. The 19th century housing blocks o.t.o.h., lack space, light, green areas nearby (or it should be the overcrowded Vondelpark) and good transportation (trams are waaaay too slow and get stuck in car traffic).


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

WANCH said:


> Yes, each stack is a single building but they connected it with the other buildings


A single 'developer'? :runaway:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I don't know this one!

It is a mystery who planned these buildings, who's the developer and who constructed them. The only thing for sure is that they are illegal structures!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I remember seeing once a documentary in the late 80s or early 90s about housing in Hong Kong (not sure if Kowloon) - because of lack of space people start building one room more on the balcony. If this was not enough, they just were breaking through the kitchen wall to the outside and build another room "hanging out" dozens of meters above street level. I was extremly impressed


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> ... Breaking through the kitchen wall to the outside and build another room "hanging out" dozens of meters above street level. I was extremly impressed


That's terrible, consider their lack of planning + design. That's not an artwork, but it shows how does Hong Kong's pop density makes life terrible there.

When Hong Kong became as wealthy as Western European cities in 90s, their living quality increased dramatically from one of the worst to a decent level, for an average of whole city. (Hong Kong is actually very diverse city--- very high Kini index there) I visited there in 1999 and the downtown is amazing then. Smart new buildings mixed with VERY UGLY OLD commies or "GHETTOSCRAPERS" in Vanschai. Even the beautiful Stanley have SLUMS.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

nottingham = inner city areas like radford, the meadows and st anns. radford can be dangerous and gang ridden, but the main streets are fairly safe. dont ever go into st anns, though.


----------



## Azi (Jun 1, 2005)

Winnipeg
-Sargent and Ellice
-Northend
-Burrows
-Southside


----------



## partybits (Apr 29, 2005)

Just did some research on Kowloon. Wow, what a wierd place in the world. I'd have to say one of the worst urban environments you can get. Very interesting though.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

You mean Wanchai.

Kowloon has one of the densest areas in the world especially Mongkok. Most of the area's worst environments are the areas from Jordan to Sham Shui Po and the areas within Kwun Tong.

That's where most of the illegal structures are. The HK government made actions against this. There are now subsidized flats in which living conditions are far better.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

BTW: the biggest favela is Rocinha in Rio - close to one of the richest neighbourhoods in the city. Statistics are unclear and some say there are 75'000 people living in. Others speak about nearly 300'000. The right number must be somewhere inbetween. BUT favela means squatering (illegally built houses), not slum. There are schools, banks, shops and most of the people work just normally somewhere. A lot of these favales are also controlled by a drug mafia organization that also cares about the area like a government (kinda...). Water and electricity are stolen from the city networks by so-called "gatos" and dilivered to the houses. It happens not seldom that a faveleiro earns a fortune but stays in his neighbourhood, just increases or modernizes his house. Like that these places are always in transition. 

Anyway it is still illegally errected buildings and houses and there are programs for renovatating these neighbourhoods as the Cingapuras in Sao Paulo. It has been discussed many times in this forum and I don't want to go deeper... just show some pics of ROCINHA - It may seem paradox for Brazilians but for us Europeans the favelas have something romanitc for they remind us on our own unorganized old towns from the middle age or the Arabian Casbas.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Another sample of illegal structures in Kowloon










Those Brazilian favelas remind me of the Kowloon Walled City


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Another one


----------



## Martuh (Nov 12, 2005)

Forza Raalte said:


> Bijlmer, a district full of commieblocks. It would be a great place to live said the Dutch government 40 years ago....


Bijlmer used to be the worst place in The Netherlands, but areas like Amsterdam-West (Sloten, Bos en Lommer etcetera) are now the place you don't want to be at night. Bijlmer improved a lot.

Some Bijlmer pics:









The Boeing 747 crash ten years ago, where a cargo Boeing crashed into a commieblock









































































I'm looking for a bigger version of the last picture but can't find any. Bijlmer is one of the biggest commieblocks area worldwide.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Martuh said:


> Bijlmer used to be the worst place in The Netherlands, but areas like Amsterdam-West (Sloten, Bos en Lommer etcetera) are now the place you don't want to be at night. Bijlmer improved a lot.
> 
> Some Bijlmer pics:


But looking at this pic, it looks like a well planned community though I wouldn't know the conditions on the inside. 

Anyway, I disagree with Bijlmer being the biggest commieblock area. Compare this with HK or Singapore when the majority of it's population live in HDB housing.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

beta29 said:


> *lol* seems you have never been to Pankow and Köpenick!
> That´s crap!
> 
> In Pankow there are Blankenfelde, Buch, Karow, Blankenburg, Weißensee
> ...


I used to live just one station away from Pankow.
Honestly, Weissensee,Koepenick or Marzahn are not the best districts.

I have to say that Ive only been to Koepenick once as it is quite far away from the city center.
But Koepenick is an east Berlin district where the NPD for example can happily hold their demonstrations.
Sure, Neukoelln is criminal, but its a nice area to live in. Kreuzberg may also have its bad areas but at the same time it is a very big district with lots of wealthy areas.
the only "wealthy" districts in east Berlin however would probably be "Mitte and Prenzlauer Berg".


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

in the Greater Stockholm Area? Definitely Jordbro, Fittja, Fisksätra and pretty much all the commieblocks on Järvafältet (Akalla, Husby, Rinkeby...). 

Dear God, Jordbro is soo utterly depressing. I wouldn't wish anyone to live there. That's on one side. Very reminiscent of an USSR feeling. 

On the other side, Lidingö, parts of Danderyd and parts of Nacka and Täby. They're bad on the other way. Very cold, very stiff, dead and extremely snobbish.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Concerning high crime rates, well then it's definitely the inner parts of Stockholm. It's much safer then to be in a tacky suburb. :yes:


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

The whole of the nothern suburbs of paris, are very bad in terms of both crime and living conditions( atleast as compared to rest of paris metro). Especiallly the area above the Saint Dennis area and further north.


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Checker said:


> I used to live just one station away from Pankow.
> Honestly, Weissensee,Koepenick or Marzahn are not the best districts.
> 
> I have to say that Ive only been to Koepenick once as it is quite far away from the city center.
> ...



Yes, I know Pankow very well, because I´ve got lots of friends there...I love this district, ok...Weissensee is not that beautiful but I love Prenzlauer Berg with this cultural feeling and a lot of clubs, freaky shops and young people. 

Marzahn is just ugly and it´s a bad district with its criminal and social problems.

Köpenick is also one of my favourite districts with this beautiful houses and especially in Karlshorst you can find houses which are more castles....
I have to agree that Köpenick has a lot of problems with Nazis but you have to live with them... 

yes, Neukölln has really a lot of problems with immigrants, crime especially in Northern Neukölln and Kreuzberg too but I have to agree it has its wealthy areas.
Friedrichshain is also very interesting....

It´s very cool to discuss with someone who knows a bit from Berlin.  
Here are so less people from Berlin, it´s getting boring!!


----------



## Martuh (Nov 12, 2005)

WANCH said:


> But looking at this pic, it looks like a well planned community though I wouldn't know the conditions on the inside.
> 
> Anyway, I disagree with Bijlmer being the biggest commieblock area. Compare this with HK or Singapore when the majority of it's population live in HDB housing.


It is well planned. The only thing they didn't concern was that it was built when Suriname got independent and people got to choose between Suriname and Holland. Since there was a serious threat of war in Suriname, 1/3 of the people moved to Holland, and now live in either Rotterdam or Amsterdam. I don't know how the situation in Rotterdam is, but in Amsterdam, cultural minorities have their own areas where to live. I'll draw something:










This is the Amsterdam metro area.

S = Amsterdam South, very wealthy area.
SE = Amsterdam South East, de Bijlmer. Already told about that. Mainly people from Suriname and it's also attractive to African people.
W = Amsterdam West, mainly people from Northern Africa, especially Morocco.
E = Amsterdam East, mainly Turkish people.
N = Amsterdam North, mix of all with a lot of 'native' Dutch people.
The Center is the place tourists come and there's no reason to leave the center as a tourist or a foreigner.


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

In Southampton probably Millbrook and then St Marys.


----------



## Das Tier (Sep 19, 2002)

@ beta29/Checker

There are several uppermiddleclass and some rich areas in Eastberlin, so beta29 is partly right, but the real rich areas are in Westberlin (f.e. Grunewald, Wannsee, Dahlem, Nikolassee, Westend(some parts), ...).


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> Hackney - a crime infested craphole with gun crime that is statistically worse than Soweto in South Africa. It also has terrible litter and graffiti problems, and one of the worst councils in Britain. I've only been there once and I felt like I was going to be mugged or attacked the whole time I was there.


Hey, Soweto is getting ALOT better... it's nothing like slums elsewhere in the world, anymore...  Anyways, just putting in a good word.

-thryve


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Martuh said:


> It is well planned. The only thing they didn't concern was that it was built when Suriname got independent and people got to choose between Suriname and Holland. Since there was a serious threat of war in Suriname, 1/3 of the people moved to Holland, and now live in either Rotterdam or Amsterdam. I don't know how the situation in Rotterdam is, but in Amsterdam, cultural minorities have their own areas where to live. I'll draw something:
> 
> This is the Amsterdam metro area.
> 
> ...


So Amsterdam is pretty segregated with each group with their own communities. BTW, how about Asians especially Indonesians, where do most of them reside?


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Das Tier said:


> @ beta29/Checker
> 
> There are several uppermiddleclass and some rich areas in Eastberlin, so beta29 is partly right, but the real rich areas are in Westberlin (f.e. Grunewald, Wannsee, Dahlem, Nikolassee, Westend(some parts), ...).


Sure.

there are quite a lot of rich westerners that have moved to the eastern parts in the last years.
But Kreuzberg for example is still much richer than the east Berlin districts, with the exception of maybe Prenzlauer Berg.
Kreuzberg itself is very middle class.


----------



## Das Tier (Sep 19, 2002)

When you compare the average income of the districts, the income in Friedrichshain-Kreuzberg is lower than the income in all of the eastern districts.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

kbboy said:


> The whole of the nothern suburbs of paris, are very bad in terms of both crime and living conditions( atleast as compared to rest of paris metro). Especiallly the area above the Saint Dennis area and further north.



And *Paris 7th*

Tower Eiffel Invalide 
low criminality 
Good and luxury appartements ... 

but bad old peoples..... especially my neighbors :hahaha:


----------



## Martuh (Nov 12, 2005)

WANCH said:


> So Amsterdam is pretty segregated with each group with their own communities. BTW, how about Asians especially Indonesians, where do most of them reside?


Yeah it is. Most Asians reside in the more wealthy districts. Most of them work hard and learn hard. Never had any problems with any one of them. Nice folks, polite, friendly.


----------



## DGM (Aug 8, 2005)

Here in Miami the worst district is Opa-Locka which is notorious nationwide for its drug and crime problems. The name Opa Locka is a contraction of the Native Americans' name for the area, “Opa-tisha-woka-locka”, meaning a dry place in the swamp with trees. Some people thought that it sounded "Arabic" though so they named a whole bunch of streets with names like Sultan Avenue and Ali Baba Avenue.


----------



## BenL (Apr 24, 2006)

Stratford - London. This is the poorest area of London, thankfully to be redeveloped by the Olympics:










I think Hackney is exaggerated - one of the great things about London is that you very rarely see huge areas of just poverty - unlike in some of the big American cities - and whilst Hackney is certainly one of the poorer areas of town, I have friends who live there and it isn't all bad. Many people love living there because of the mix of poor and well-off - and it's one of the most multicultural areas of London.


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

for Leeuwarden: de vrijheidswijk (which means libertydistrict)


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

For Sydney, alot of areas in the outer south western suburbs, like around Bankstown and Liverpool.

In the inner-city, it would probably be The Block in Redfern......


----------



## Juan Kerr (Apr 23, 2006)

sydney_lad said:


> For Sydney, alot of areas in the outer south western suburbs, like around Bankstown and Liverpool.
> 
> In the inner-city, it would probably be The Block in Redfern......


Holy crap, that looks like Belfast!


----------



## lasdun (Mar 4, 2006)

I'd back up the defenders of Hackney here, London Boroughs are too big to condem in one go, Hackney contains Stoke Newington, Dalston, London Fields, Hoxton, Haggerston - all nice areas and also some very nasty places, but its never more than 5 minutes walk to somewhere nicer. I would say from living on the border between them that Tower Hamlets is a more uniformly unpleasent borough, from Bethnal Green right down to Shadwell is all pretty unpleasent, but again the borough also contains wapping, limehouse, bow, shorditch and the Docklands so is also a mixed bag. 

The worst parts of London I have been to are all the distant east, Upney, Dagenham and the like. Some of the area the the north and south of the olympic park is also really nasty.


----------



## Banner (May 24, 2003)

In Bilbao (North Spain) the worst neighborhood I think is "San Francisco/Bilbao La Vieja"


































and the second one I would say is Otxarkoaga (is not that bad and now is being recuperated)


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

^^ count your blessings!

Non-white Cape Town ranges from bad to the worst slums.










































white housing...light years away!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The pic on the top doesn't look that bad. It reminds me of Watts or Compton.


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

sydney_lad said:


> For Sydney, alot of areas in the outer south western suburbs, like around Bankstown and Liverpool.
> 
> In the inner-city, it would probably be The Block in Redfern......


I disagree! 

I wouldn't consider Bankstown and Liverpool as being some of Sydney's worser districts, especially after looking at some of the pics in this thread. Bankstown for instance, when I've been there, has no commie blocks (and no specific housing commision areas), and is actually much more residential (houses with gardens, etc), though there has been a rise of apartments, but I'd say they're relatively low to midrise ones, and of more exceptional taste. There are quite a few of these houses that are quite big and nice also from what I've seen at least! Bankstown train station is actually pretty good also, and I like the multicultural feel that one can get in Bankstown with the mixture of European, Asian, Lebanese, and recently African people. 

It's not a place I'd reccomend a tourist to see though, because it's actually quite boring, and the architecture is fairly modern and nothing special. But there isn't exactly anything that is of _extreme_ poor taste. Infact, I don't think I've ever seen poor people in Bankstown ever! Again, being a predominant residential area, I see lots of families, and old people, as well as students there, a few parks, so it can't be all that bad. BUT, I understand that some of these places have a few problems (though not as bad as other places I'd say), but I don't see how these places can be considered on-par with the pictures and examples shown in other countries. I also think the media really overrates the areas of Bankstown, Greenacre, etc. I've been there a few times and I fail to see anything that is remotely similar to Redfern's "The Block". 

But first, I'll start by saying that Redfern is actually a really beautiful suburb! I was quite surprised, given all that bad publicity it's received over the years! Lot's of University students (from the University of Sydney) get off at Redfern, and I'm one of them, and I consider it to be an extremely beautiful area, because as Randwicked said, it's becoming more gentrified (yuppiefied)! Plus, the nice 1800-facades of some terraces, including the nice atmosphere from the cafes, _together_ with all the University students that all walk together, contributes to a generally nice atmosphere!

But as every other Aussie has stated and shown, The Block is probably the crappest worst area in all of Sydney, despite it's relatively tiny area! I see it every day as I get off the station (it's directly opposite to the train station), and it's a really ugly area! It's not a place normal people would consider ever stepping into. Personally I think they should get rid of The Block and fix it up! Then Redfern would be even better!! Though that's abit of a big thing to ask for!  

In Sydney, I'd actually reccomend Riverwood (went there once - never ever going back there  ), and Macquarie Fields (even though I've never been there, I'm assuming it's a bad place for several reasons).

Though Sydney has soooooo many suburbs, I've never actually seen all of them.


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

Valeroso, you're right about Bankstown itself it's not that bad, the suburbs around it are though, Lakemba, Yagoona, Punchbowl, ect.

They don't look that bad, very suburban actually, but the amount of shootings, stabbings and bashings in the area are evident it's not the best place to live.

Liverpool. Ever since Cabramatta has cleaned itself up, alot of the drug dealers have moved to Liverpool. People are calling it the new Cabramatta, and we all know how bad Cabramatta was.

I also agree with you about Redfern, parts can be very nice, that's why i singled out The Block area, especially Everleigh St.


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

sydney_lad said:


> Valeroso, you're right about Bankstown itself it's not that bad, the suburbs around it are though, Lakemba, Yagoona, Punchbowl, ect.
> 
> They don't look that bad, very suburban actually, but the amount of shootings, stabbings and bashings in the area are evident it's not the best place to live.


Yep, I agree with you on this point too! Those suburbs are much more notorious, and if I had kids, I wouldn't raise them up in those areas at all! That being said, I didn't mention the fact that Bankstown also has its fair share of crime; though I guess it seems alittle lighter than the others. 



> Liverpool. Ever since Cabramatta has cleaned itself up, alot of the drug dealers have moved to Liverpool. People are calling it the new Cabramatta, and we all know how bad Cabramatta was.


I didn't really say much about Liverpool as I haven't been there in a long time! But that's an interesting point that I've been slightly ignorant of! I haven't even been out to Cabramatta, so I wouldn't know how either situation is. 



> I also agree with you about Redfern, parts can be very nice, that's why i singled out The Block area, especially Everleigh St.


Yeah! I used to catch the train to Central as opposed to Redfern (which is closer to USYD), and then I'd to walk from Central to Uni. And because I always thought Redfern was such a bad place, I didn't consider stopping off there. But my friend forced me to go and it didn't seem as bad as I thought. The first week, I disliked it, the second week I got used to it, the third week I liked it.


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

south Beirut is the worst part of the city


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

sydney_lad:  

I am absolutly stunned to find places like that in Sydney!


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> sydney_lad:
> 
> I am absolutly stunned to find places like that in Sydney!


I'm not a very nationalistic perfect, but while I think those areas aren't famed for being perfect, I still think that a lot of their hype is a bit exagerated. I find them to be more family orientated and I think very multicultural areas, and I would hardly call them no-go-zones. BUT they do have their problems though, but I guess it takes a passionate Government to try and mend them and at the moment, Government passion isn't as high as it should be.


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

now when you guys in Sydney say suburbs, do you mean neighborhoods of sydney or actual suburbs? i'm confused!


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

How do you distinguish them? Do you mean neighbourhood being a specific area in a suburb, and a suburb being an entire specific area with neighbourhoods? Not to sure what the question meant.


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm looking at it the way we see suburbs over here, suburbs are communitys outside of city limits. 

I'm not sure but i've heard that what we consider neighborhoods within city limits are called suburbs over there even if they are in the city limits. thats my question i'm not sure if i made it clear or not.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes, I also wonder. Suburbs are also here nighbouring commuter cities, not part of the city proper. Don't know if Sydney municipality is still only a few km2 with 60'000 inhabitants or if it's now a bigger merged area? 

Just because I am curious


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

WANCH said:


> Hong Kong,
> 
> It's Mong Kok, Sham Shui Po and Kwun Tong. The Kowloon Walled City was the worst ghetto in HK before it was demolished!
> 
> ...


Surprisingly, Hong Kong's distribution of its poor and wealthy people is maintained quite well. As well as its associated crime rates (which is one of the lower, if not lowest, ones in the world?). 

Anyway, speaking strictly for my "city" probably between Beach Park and Shell? haha, I doubt anyone knows where that is.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> Yes, I also wonder. Suburbs are also here nighbouring commuter cities, not part of the city proper. Don't know if Sydney municipality is still only a few km2 with 60'000 inhabitants or if it's now a bigger merged area?
> 
> Just because I am curious


Different countries define different levels and types of urban areas, so its hard to compare them legally. For California, a city, defined within legal contexts, may be much smaller than people think. For San Francisco, the entire city is within limits and it has many neighborhoods. There are also many incorporated and independent cities, which are known as suburbs, outside of the city itself (Daly City, South city, San Bruno, Pacifica, etc.)

There are also a lot of different clasisifications depending on what people want to use. Census has something called an MSA (i htink) which incorporates a metropolitan area (This includes SF and Oakland, for example) and then there are cities that are not incorporated but are called census-designated places, which are cities for all intents and purposes. The borders of these things also may vary and sometimes you might think you are somewhere when you're not.

A good example is Los Angeles. Many famous places that people might think is part of Los Angeles actually are cities in their own right, and may even feel like just another neightborhood during a visit there, including Beverly Hills, Long Beach, and Santa Monica, not to mention things like Anaheim (Disneyland) Huntington Beach and Laguna Beach, which are par tof the OC


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I know - it also depends on the municipality area. When I was in Brazil I looked at the pop numbers of some towns that look small and have as many inhabitants as whole medium or big agglomerations here. But the municipality area is also about the size of a whole canton. 

A good example is Basel: the municipality area is only 15km2 in its heydays there were some 220'000 people living in (THAT'S density!), nowadays only about 160'00. The agglomeration in CH (parts of 4 cantons!), F and D contains of maybe about 60-70 towns with a pop of 700'000. The Metro area as compared by american statistics would be about 1-1.5 mio. 

The closer Zurich agglomeration (inner urban area) contains of 100 municipalities on 800km2 with 1.1 mio pop. "The Greater Zurich Area" (defined in the same matter as american or also german metropolitan areas) is 3.1mio - that's more or less the area of commuters closer than 1 hour from the city center.

The opposite is Shanghai: the municipality area is 6000 km2 but a lot of it is pure countryside while the pop is quite concentrated on a single center without a bigger urban network.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

San Francisco has several areas that are high crime, and a few that are truly dangerous to the average person. The Fillmore, Tenderloin, Sixth Street, Parts of The Mission District and Potrero Hill, The Bayview/Hunters Point, Visitacion Valley, and parts of Oceanview and the Excelsior/Outer Mission. Most of these areas are not completely ghetto, but have spots, usually centered around public housing and gang turf, that basically gaurantee you some kind of trouble if you venture nearby. 

Now it's time for pictures! Lots of pictures:

*Hunters Point:*
















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*Sunnydale projects:*


























































*Potrero Hill Projects:*




























And to give a little perspective, here's a map of 130 or so of the 265 murders to happen in SF from 2004 through 2006 to date...which means 130 more murders are NOT shown on the map. Double the amount of markers shown and put them all in pretty much the same areas you see, and you get a good idea of where everything goes down. Murders in Hunters Point are red. And of course this is all within San Francisco City limits, population 750,000.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

As it seems you really suffer from a serious racial integration problem - still 40 years after Martin Luther King hno:


----------



## surlytim (Nov 3, 2006)

What does pictures of black people standing around doing nothing have to do with showing a bad neighbourhood? Ugh.


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah, I was going to say... 


However, the lack of integration is evident throughout the States..


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

Hunts Point in South Bronx. Per-capita:1/4 of the US median.








It's that red thing sticking out.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Not a fan of Mong Kok personally.


----------



## lilili_always (Dec 12, 2006)

In Buenos AIres Lugano Pompeya and Solatti are the worst places, the poorest neighborhoods, I guess


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

surlytim said:


> What does pictures of black people standing around doing nothing have to do with showing a bad neighbourhood? Ugh.


Exactly!


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Pictures of black people? How about picures of an economically depressed neighborhood, and it's residents--who happen to be mostly black and poor? Many people resort to gangs and crime to get by. It's simple, and has nothing to do with race. Those people could easily be white or latino or asian, but as is the case in San Francisco and everywhere in the US, most of the "bad" or "ghetto" areas heavily black. Its basically a product of historical racism which still lingers today. Of course there are other factors, but racism (hence the segregation) was/is the groundwork for everything else. You guys are getting the wrong idea...which may be understandable if you've never been around an environment like that before.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

The parts that have a "reputation" are probably Jane and Finch/Rexdale, Regent Park, St. Jamestown. Since I don't live in these areas, I don't know how bad it really is.

Jane and Finch










Regent Park










St. Jamestown










But Toronto overall is a safe city, and although crime is up, there are many efforts to make the city "safer" than it already is.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

lasdun said:


> I'd back up the defenders of Hackney here, London Boroughs are too big to condem in one go, Hackney contains Stoke Newington, Dalston, London Fields, Hoxton, Haggerston - all nice areas and also some very nasty places, but its never more than 5 minutes walk to somewhere nicer. I would say from living on the border between them that Tower Hamlets is a more uniformly unpleasent borough, from Bethnal Green right down to Shadwell is all pretty unpleasent, but again the borough also contains wapping, limehouse, bow, shorditch and the Docklands so is also a mixed bag.
> 
> The worst parts of London I have been to are all the distant east, Upney, Dagenham and the like. Some of the area the the north and south of the olympic park is also really nasty.


Abso-fucking-lutely

People just say 'Hackney' probably without even having been there. I'd take the roughest bits of Hackney over some godforsaken 1930's LCC suburban estate like Becontree / Dagenham (East) or Rosehill / St Helier (South) any day. At least the roughest bits of Homerton and Clapton have a bit of character, a bit of charm... and at least you can be in Central London within half an hour. The sprawling 1930's LCC Becontree estate stretches right from Upney station to Elm Park station (about five miles along the west to east axis) and consists entirely of identical council houses arranged in short terraces of 6 or so homes. At first glance it looks quite nicely planned and low density, but the social problems and general lawlessness in this area trumps anywhere else I've ever seen in London (from my experience of driving trains through here daily). Not only is the area rife with social problems and violence, but its remote. To get into Central London can take well over an hour, and getting to local town centres like Ilford or Romford involves a long bus ride. 

The trouble with the housing built in the 1930's is that it is too low density: there simply doesn't seem to be enough people per km2 to support decent amenities and transport. There are quite a few tracts of housing around London's outskirts that fall into this category: low-density, poor amenities, crap transport, low house prices, and high juvenile crime (purely out of boredom I think)... Dagenham, Morden, Sutton, Edmonton, Whitton, Feltham, Tolworth... I'd sooner kill myself than live in one of these areas... Give me Clapton or Harlesden any day!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

ok this might be contentious but the worst place I honest-to-God ever went was Hatfield, a quiet little 'market town' outside London. It was so fucking soul killingly full of trees and nice suburban houses built in the sixties - and no life whatsoever, and shopping malls for a town centre, and no pavements even and places you couldnt walk or cross or do anything other than twitch your curtains, drive or hang around the deserted bus stops waiting for a bus that never arrives to throw yourself in front of. 
The worst thing is I suppose that it had thousands of students and a famously beautiful Tudor manor house - but that in a weird way made it all the worst - no tiny piece of youth, history or vitality came about despite their presence, they only highlighted its absence. All the students used to have to go to St Albans, a different town altogether to partay.

Ive never been in a place before where I was positively looking for grime.

Im sure it was heaven to the people who lived there - and Im not being pretentious here, Ive lived in stereotypical suburbia and enjoyed its moments too, but this was beyond the pale- I kid ye not, it was PURE FUCKING EVIL.


----------



## Narcisse (Aug 15, 2006)

"As it seems you really suffer from a serious racial integration problem - still 40 years after Martin Luther King."

I think in the US this is less so than people from outside think. It is an issue but not like it is hyped up. I think Europeans do not understand that places like brazil and US are divided but still people mix more than it will seem. But when I am in Europe some people seem almost to have like a fetish about race, like where am I from, but in NYC and Los Angeles I noticed nobody made anything of it at all which I liked. When I was in London I felt this attitude like people were so quick to say how diverse London is, like they were too much excited by this new phenomenon and when I filmed a show in Berlin I had to work with some American rappers who in privacy thought the Germans in our crew were goofy because they were every day talking about "keeping it real" and telling us about the "hoods" in Berlin which was very amusing in such a nice country like Germany. sorry for my English I am tired.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Berlin is not like the rest of Germany imo. It has its own history - especially the last 100 years where it was first one of the centers of the world, then got totally distroyed, was split up in four, later came the wall and two parts of the same city went into totally different development. In 89 - boom! At once take two, make one! Til now there is a big social and cultural gap between the people from east and west and also a big prejudice on both sides against each other. One pop, same people, different attitudes.

Parallel there was a huge wave of imigration from Europes East - especially Poland and Turkey. Like in only very few European cities Berlin developped Ghettos - ethnical nearly homogenious neighbourhoods. It became for example the biggest Turkish city outside Turkey! 

Anothe development in the same time was a stagnating economy and the city's authorities went bankrupt. It is nowadays one of the European cities with the biggest debits. There is hardly any money for social development or aid. The situation is quite bad although it is still a very fascinating city and especially in cultural aspects it's becoming a giant. Nevertheless - IF there is a Germany city with big social gaps and "hoods", then it's Berlin. 

And about Sampa: I think that in the "originally more "white" South" of Brazil there is unfortunatly a big attitude to racism as in the states. I was first shocked when realizing that for this country has a totally different history of ethnical integration and mixture than the rest of the Americas or Europe. Segration hardly existed anymore already in the 17th century where white colonialists, indios and black slaves started to have common children. That's why the population is so mixed. The Nazis were even taking Brazil as an example of a genetical degenerated society BECAUSE of this lack of segregation. 

And now after the big wave of mostly black poor immigrants from the northeast in Sampa there are prejudices as black=poor=criminal=faveleiro. That's so bad and sad. I even saw how some of my friends didn't get the job because of their skin colour even with the best university degree  Something that I was always ashamed of here in Switzerland or in North America. But to see that racism in Brazil makes me even sadder


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

the spliff fairy said:


> ok this might be contentious but the worst place I honest-to-God ever went was Hatfield, a quiet little 'market town' outside London. It was so fucking soul killingly full of trees and nice suburban houses built in the sixties - and no life whatsoever, and shopping malls for a town centre, and no pavements even and places you couldnt walk or cross or do anything other than twitch your curtains, drive or hang around the deserted bus stops waiting for a bus that never arrives to throw yourself in front of.
> The worst thing is I suppose that it had thousands of students and a famously beautiful Tudor manor house - but that in a weird way made it all the worst - no tiny piece of youth, history or vitality came about despite their presence, they only highlighted its absence. All the students used to have to go to St Albans, a different town altogether to partay.
> 
> Ive never been in a place before where I was positively looking for grime.
> ...


Hatfield is exactly the sort of place I'm talking about... Planned in the 1920's / 30's to be the opposite of the cramped terraced slums and tenements of London. Lots of open spaces, front gardens, wide roads, local shopping parades... This is exactly the sort of suburban dream that LCC estates like Becontree and Rosehill were built to fulfil. However, as I already mentioned, they seem to be not dense enough (below critical mass), so the shopping parades are usually mostly empty bar the standard kebab shop x 1, Chinese takeaway x 1, Imitation KFC x 1, and a generic mini-supermarket like Budgens or Costcutter (usually far dearer than a proper supermarket). All the other units are boarded up. The numerous grass verges and front gardens are usually unkempt and covered in dog shit, and if the families are really chavvy the overgrown front gardens are littered with toys or even rusting abandoned cars. There are a lot of children (young populations, mostly family homes) so they tend to rove the streets in hoody-wearing, scooter-riding gangs out of sheer boredom... drinking and smoking weed and committing low-level nuisance crimes. These Lower-Middle to Working Class suburbs are far more soul destroying than colourful, vibrant (if a little edgy) inner London areas like Hackney or Peckham... And they can be just as threatening on a Friday night if you come across a 20-strong group of bored chavs outside Tennessee Fried Chicken.

As I said, you can stick Dagenham, Rosehill, Hatfield and Tolworth up your arses... Give me Hackney any day.


----------



## FallenGuard (Nov 2, 2006)

Kowloon City could be right from the movie "Blade Runner"!


----------



## Plumber73 (Mar 3, 2005)

One of my worst nightmares is to end up lost in a big city like San Fran or LA, and be confronted by some troubled hoodlems. I can imagine them saying something like >>> (guy looks at me up and down, sees my pale complexion) "...hey man... you going to get killed if you come though here."

I've heard a few stories like that.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

gladisimo said:


> Surprisingly, Hong Kong's distribution of its poor and wealthy people is maintained quite well. As well as its associated crime rates (which is one of the lower, if not lowest, ones in the world?).


Not at all. There are severe crime problems in all around Hong Kong, in most neighbourhoods, especially in Kowloon and all of the new towns.


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Lisbon (Portugal)
I would say commie neighbourhoods like these are the worst in the city, although the houses in the last pictures don't look much better... :no:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Xäntårx said:


> Not at all. There are severe crime problems in all around Hong Kong, in most neighbourhoods, especially in Kowloon and all of the new towns.


It's more social problems, since crime in the run-down districts such as Sham Shui Po is still very low. Robberies and homicides are rare in Hong Kong. A lot of the issues stem from extortion and crime syndicate coverage.


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

polako said:


> Hunts Point in South Bronx. Per-capita:1/4 of the US median.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im curious of what that red area on the west side of midtown, manhattan is..?
is it "clinton"?


----------



## Gustavo (Sep 12, 2002)

Caracas, Venezuela.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

DnH said:


> im curious of what that red area on the west side of midtown, manhattan is..?
> is it "clinton"?


Yes, it's the area above Lincoln Tunnel in Clinton. Although by 2010 it should be redeveloped as part of the Hudson Yards project.


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

polako said:


> Yes, it's the area above Lincoln Tunnel in Clinton. Although by 2010 it should be redeveloped as part of the Hudson Yards project.


alright. is there a housing project or something there? hard to imagine a "poor" area almost in the middle of midtown, today.


----------



## tablemtn (May 2, 2006)

> to imagine a "poor" area almost in the middle of midtown, today.


I think that area in particular is where a bunch of rail lines and the Lincoln Tunnel dump into Manhattan. Lots of low-income housing. Not a very desirable area.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

DnH said:


> alright. is there a housing project or something there? hard to imagine a "poor" area almost in the middle of midtown, today.


I did a closer examination of the census tract and it seems that the area is home to only 340 people who mostly work in the many surrounding warehouses and utilities. It's not a housing project or anything like that.


----------



## Qantas743 (Nov 6, 2006)

For Melbourne it would definitely be the northern and western suburbs such as Brunswick, Broadmeadows and Footscray. Footscray in particular is very well-known, even around the world, for it's high crime rate and healthy and prevailent drug trade. If you go there at night there are weirdos hanging around waiting to do 'deals' and EVERY shop has metal shutters or roller doors and if they don't have that, they're windows are smashed!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Gustavo: these Caracas Favela pics are gorgeous!!! I want to see more 

Looks like Rocinha (to be honest, I think it IS Rocinha, especially the 5th and last pic) - and seems to be as big as well. Didn't know that you have such big favelas in your city


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

In *Toronto*, it has to be,

Rexdale, Jane/Finch & the area around there, followed by parts of Scarborough I guess.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

For Copenhagen it's no doubt *Nørrebro*

It's not that bad a neighbourhood, but it's home to some groups of people who could respect the law a bit more imo...

Especially the Anachists and the etnic drugdealers make a lot of trouble...

But if you mind your own buisness there's no risk in venturing there at any time of day.. ( it is Copenhagen after all  )

On a good day:



























On a bad day:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

anti-word of the year "etnic drugdealers" :lol:

Otherwise the neighbourhood looks nice. BTW: are thes pictures from last weekend?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> anti-word of the year "etnic drugdealers" :lol:


Copenhagen have two groups of drugdealers - the bike gang related ( Hell's Angels, Bandidos and all the support groups ) and the immigrants and 2nd generation immigrants who'd talked over most of the control in the last 10 years..

If you have a better word than "etnic drugdealers" let me know..  



Kuesel said:


> Otherwise the neighbourhood looks nice. BTW: are thes pictures from last weekend?


 Yep


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Why can't a big city like København afford to preserve the building that was a squat?

Seems like a shame, like a narrowminded small town policy.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

MADRID: These are not as bad as some districts i'm seeying here, but not many people wanna stay there for more than 10 min

VALLECAS
VILLAVERDE
ALUCHE
SAN BLAS
USERA

and some others i've forgot


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

eusebius said:


> Why can't a big city like København afford to preserve the building that was a squat?


Ehmm... it's owned by someone else, so they have to move out...

If the people want a new place all they have to do is rent or buy it...


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

The city just sold it, and I feel the city should have kept it with the aim of using the building in its current function. This is the type of trouble that could have been foreseen and which costs a lot of money, on police for example.

These are orthodox actionists and they deserve a place just like the Greek and Russian orthodox have.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

eusebius said:


> These are orthodox actionists and they deserve a place just like the Greek and Russian orthodox have.


And the Greek and Russians have squatted in their places illegally too?

If people want to hang out all they have to do is buy or rent - it's as simple as that.... as these punks clearly showed saturday they are only interested in trouble and confrontation!

Some 80 of the 270 arrested was btw kids from other nations brought here just to stir up trouble! :sleepy:


----------



## movic (Jul 1, 2006)

In my "other city":

The metropolitan area of Mexico City has some huge bad districts. Just like Nezahualcoyotl (Neza):





























And Iztapalapa:




















Correct me if the pictures are wrong (i think they are), but you probably get the idea. And also, all of those are part of the metropolitan area, in Mexico city "proper" there are not that kind of places.


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Right now, they're useless punks but as it was proven in many cases, allowing for such squats ultimately gets your city a bunch of creative artists. Stop the confrontation.

Yes, those Germans, Dutch and English came to 'stir up trouble' but they have quite a few examples on their case to make it worth the effort.

Culturally your city seems rather conservative to me, I live in a much smaller city but artists who try to break ground much sooner perform or exhibit here than in your København. My point is that your city just killed your very own 'Berlintown'. What's wrong with having a couple of hundred left-wing zealots in your 'metropole'?


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

Norrebro fascinates me in some way. it doesnt look like a problematic neighborhood. whats so bad about it?

what about vesterbro btw? i know Pusher 1 was filmed there


----------



## szym'car (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone seen 13 District? This is a really picture of poor, and crime


----------



## lilili_always (Dec 12, 2006)

wow! Caracas and Brazil districs are terrible and poetics at the same time in a weird way.


Mr. Denmark, that place looks nice but people's behavior there is terrible! why are they protesting??


----------

